
Categorifying cardinal arithmetic [pdf] - raattgift
http://www.math.jhu.edu/~eriehl/arithmetic.pdf
======
JadeNB
This is a pleasant but intentionally very elementary summary of the relevant
concepts. If you're interested in much more on this, one place to start is MO
([https://mathoverflow.net/questions/4841/what-precisely-is-
ca...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/4841/what-precisely-is-
categorification)), or the n-Category Café
([https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2008/10/what_is_categor...](https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2008/10/what_is_categorification.html)),
or Baez's TWF 121
([http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/week121.html](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/week121.html)).

Warning: all are much math-ier than Riehl's very nice slides, although the
first one has enough content that you may find an answer that you like. If
your math itch still isn't scratched, there's Baez and Dolan's paper
"Categorification"
([https://arxiv.org/abs/math/9802029](https://arxiv.org/abs/math/9802029)). I
don't know a programmer-focussed view on categorification; can anyone
recommend one?

------
seanmcdirmid
PDF slide builds really don’t work for the web.

~~~
aban
Not to disagree; but if you use Firefox, PDF.js has some convenient shortcuts
[0]: n/j to go to next page, and p/k to go to previous page.

Works quite nicely for flipping through PDF slides.

[0]: [https://github.com/mozilla/pdf.js/wiki/Frequently-Asked-
Ques...](https://github.com/mozilla/pdf.js/wiki/Frequently-Asked-
Questions#what-are-the-pdfjs-keyboard-shortcuts)

